# Need assistance in filing tourist visa (Sub class 600) for mother and mother-in-law



## Sunny_AV (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,

I am a permanent resident of Australia. I along with my wife, came to Australia in September 2016 and for the last 2 months, I am working with an IT company as full-time employee.

I want to invite my mother and mother-in-law (on separate times) to Australia to meet us and for sight seeing. As they are coming for short duration (1.5 months each) so I am assisting them to file tourist visa from India. While filling up the form I have following doubts. I need your assistance in clearing them up:

1) Question 4: Do you intend to enter Australia on more than one occasion?

What should be the answer to this question? I am inviting my mother & mother-in-law for 1.5 months, and I do not have any immediate plans to invite them again. But yes, definitely I want their visa to be multiple entry visas so that they can visit us again. If I choose the answer to this question as 'Yes' then I do not have any specific details to provide. What should I be choosing in that case? 

2) Question 19: What is the purpose of your stay in your current location and what is
your visa status?

My Answer: I am an Indian citizen by birth and have been residing in India since my birth. I have my own home & family here in India. Currently, i am staying with my husband who is Indian government's employee.

Please suggest if this is an appropriate answer or not? Do I need to add anything else?


3) Question 29: Why do you want to visit Australia?
My answer: I want to meet my son and daughter-in-law so I am planning a trip to Australia. This will be a short visit of around 1-1.5 months, and I want to explore the beautiful places of Australia such as Sydney opera house, Harbour bridge, Blue mountains, Darling Harbour, world famous Sydney beaches, etc. 

Please suggest if this is an appropriate answer or not? Do I need to add anything else?

4) Question 40: Give details of how you will maintain yourself financially while you are
in Australia

I am planning to attach my mother's last 6 month's bank statements and FDs. Can you please suggest how much balance should be there in my mother's bank account to answer this question. Do we need to attach any other proof?

5) Question 41: Is your sponsor or someone else providing support for your visit to Australia?

Can I say that I will be sponsoring her financially, accomodation-wise and other expenditures?

If yes, what all documents do I need to attach?

Need your urgent help as I want to file their visas this week only.

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## anoopc (Oct 21, 2017)

Have you got visa for your mother in law? I am also in same situation...planning to apply for my mother in law but confused whether it should be my wife has to sponsor her parents or me ? Since my wife not working, she cannot show any salary transactions in her bank statement


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anoopc said:


> Have you got visa for your mother in law? I am also in same situation...planning to apply for my mother in law but confused whether it should be my wife has to sponsor her parents or me ? Since my wife not working, she cannot show any salary transactions in her bank statement


It’s a 3 year old post
Don’t expect any replies here
Opening a new thread may be a better decision

Cheers


----------

